# MEDIO FÍSICO > Embalses > Guadiana >  Las obras de construcción de la presa de Alcolea comenzarán en primavera

## sergi1907

El proyecto de modificación del embalse estará aprobado a final de año La corrección incluye desplazarlo aguas más arriba en un terreno más estable y no supone costes añadidos.

Aguas de las Cuencas de España (Acuaes) ha completado el proyecto de modificación de la presa de Alcolea. Antes de que finalice el año tendrá el visto bueno definitivo y en primavera se reiniciarán las obras de construcción del emblase, con más de un año de retraso, una inversión de 72 millones de euros y una capacidad de 247 hectómetros cúbicos . 

La directora general de Acuaes, Aránzazu Vallejo, confirmó ayer que el nuevo proyecto está listo, lo que significa relanzar la segunda fase. La modificación incluye el retranqueo de la presa 80 metros aguas arriba por problemas de estabilidad y geológicos que se producían en los apoyos del estribo derecho, lo que lleva a rectificar la situación del cuerpo de presa. 

Vallejo detalló que se mantienen todas las características proyectadas inicialmente y que la corrección no supondrá ningún coste añadido. Los técnicos del Ministerio de Agricultura, Alimentación y Medio Ambiente estudian ahora el proyecto modificado, que se espera se apruebe definitivamente en diciembre. 

Sin embargo, habrá que esperar a que pase el invierno para que se retomen las obras y comience la construcción de la presa, que realizará la empresa concesionaria, una UTE de la que forma parte Sacyr. La próxima primavera es "el momento idóneo para trabajar en el cuerpo de la presa", ya que dependerá del nivel de las aguas del río, señaló la directora de Acuaes. 

"Es una obra importante, no sólo por la cuantía, sino por lo que supone para el aprovechamiento del agua y la consolidación de regadíos", apuntó Vallejo. 

El proyecto ha experimentado algunos cambios tras los problemas detectados inicialmente sobre las aguas. Así, además de la nueva ubicación de la cerrada (muro), algo más al norte de la prevista, se han realizado balsas de decantación para eliminar la acidez del caudal del río Odiel, así como tres diques en la cola del embalse. 

De la inversión total, 52 millones de euros para las obras y el restos para las expropiaciones (ya se han realizado) y contratos de asistencias técnicas. 

Un muro de hormigón que corona a la cota de 56 metros sobre el nivel del mar, capacidad para embalsar 247 hectómetros cúbicos de agua, un régimen de explotación que le permitirá abastecer 100 hectómetros cúbicos al año, son los principales datos del futuro embalse. Éste cuenta con dos colas, una en el Odiel (río sobre el que se edificará el muro) y que finalizará en Sotiel, y la otra en uno de sus principales afluentes, el Oraque (que alcanzará hasta el arroyo Tamujoso, en el término municipal de Villanueva de las Cruces). La ocupación territorial afecta a los términos de Gibraleón, Trigueros, Beas, Alosno, Calañas, Valverde del Camino y Villanueva de las Cruces. 

Desde que se iniciaron las obras en diciembre de 2012, los únicos trabajos que ha realizado la concesionaria han sido la carretera de acceso a la presa y otros menores. Vallejo destacó la complejidad de realizar una obra de estas características y en cuanto al canal de Trigueros indicó que el anteproyecto ya está redactado y que será necesario introducir algunos cambios de común acuerdo con la Junta de Andalucía. 

El agua de Alcolea se destinará a uso industrial y para riego, y servirá para descongestionar el sistema Chanza-Piedras, cuyas aguas quedarían casi en exclusiva para consumo humano. También permitirá liberar la sobre explotación mediante pozos del acuífero 27 por los agricultores de entorno de Doñana y, junto al futuro canal de Trigueros, permitirá dotar de agua suficientes a las explotaciones agrícolas.

http://www.huelvainformacion.es/arti...primavera.html

----------

F. Lázaro (14-oct-2014)

----------

